
STRIKE Magazine – On the Phenomenon of Bullshit Jobs - lifeisstillgood
http://strikemag.org/bullshit-jobs/
======
lifeisstillgood

      Answer: if 1% of the population controls most of the 
      disposable wealth, what we call ‘the market’ reflects 
      what they think is useful or important, not anybody 
      else.) 
    

This

